
Schoolchildren in China work overnight to produce Amazon Alexa devices - tempsy
https://www.theguardian.com/global-development/2019/aug/08/schoolchildren-in-china-work-overnight-to-produce-amazon-alexa-devices
======
metakermit
"Alexa, how many children worked to build you?" :(

